# The Dogs Did It



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just got a call from one of our nice SM members. She was reporting my dogs for making phone calls to her. Last night, I had a nice conversation with this young lady. After we finished the talk, I put my cell phone on my night stand. I just went to retrive it so I could take it with me to run errands. It seems that while it was on the night stand, someone with four legs called her. She said that the more she spoke, the more they barked. I guess I'll have to make sure the phone is out of their reach from now on.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

roflmao























That is TOO funny!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Maybe you should advertise that you have the smartest malts ever, since they can make phone calls...


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Nov 20 2005, 06:23 PM
> *Maybe you should advertise that you have the smartest malts ever, since they can make phone calls...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's hilarious! Thanks for the laugh!
Maybe your dogs can call my dogs and chat?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's too funny!!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Wally ate my cell phone once. Laid on the end table.......found the back chewed up on the kitchen floor, ran to the bedroom (EVERYTHING ends up under the bed!) found Wally with the rest in his mouth. I wonder if he made any calls?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has been using the cell phone for years!! When I read your thread, I remembered that I had this picture:










I look TERRIBLE but you could see Miko talking on the phone


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

So funny!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's too funny!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 20 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Miko has been using the cell phone for years!!  When I read your thread, I remembered that I had this picture:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I'll bet you and Miko were calling Nevin.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aren't they adorable







I left the cordless phone in the recliner several months ago and while I was out, my in-law asked what I wanted when I called but I wasn't home...in fact Baxter was the only one home. Guess somehow he pressed redial on the phone. Probably to tattle on mommy for something. lol


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)




----------

